# 14 week potty shot..... Interesting!



## Barnesmaries

Looks like a boy but I can also see 3 lines which is supposed to be girl? 
What do you all think? 
Could be swollen girl parts or cord in the way?


----------



## Barnesmaries




----------



## lau86

Looks boy to me?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Looks like a boy to me too. All babies at 14 weeks have three lines but that middle line looks a lot bigger than it did at my 15/16 week scan with my DD2 when she was confirmed a girl.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Looks like a boy to me too.... but I'm usually wrong with this type of thing :haha:


----------



## campn

I also think boy! :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Definitely looks like a boy to me!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would say boy too :)


----------



## LoraLoo

All boy!


----------



## madseasons

I would say boy....


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy :blue:


----------



## Unexpected212

I think boy too, looks like the turtle they say is usually a boy


----------



## SisterRose

I think boy


----------



## sweetpeaxo

Boy


----------



## Jen60

I think boy &#128513; congrats xx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Im guessing boy xxx


----------



## Avo82

Boy guess


----------



## Blessedbaby

boy


----------



## Tesh23

100% boy!


----------



## babynewbie

Boy! :blue:


----------



## ridley2909

Boy. &#9786;


----------



## smileyfaces

Looks like a boy to me :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

:blue:


----------



## FayDanielle

boy x


----------



## mummof1

I also think boy!


----------



## hilz_85

All babies at 14 weeks have 3 lines!?


----------



## mommaplus05

hilz_85 said:


> All babies at 14 weeks have 3 lines!?

Normally I wld have said boy, but here is my little girl at 13 weeks then at 14 almost 15 weeks. Looks all boy at first then only a week later all girl!
 



Attached Files:







1462716356678.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> hilz_85 said:
> 
> 
> All babies at 14 weeks have 3 lines!?
> 
> Normally I wld have said boy, but here is my little girl at 13 weeks then at 14 almost 15 weeks. Looks all boy at first then only a week later all girl!Click to expand...

My first sack pic didn't show but here it is
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-29-18-02-48.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## WantaBelly

Its a :blue:


----------



## Daget1981

Looks like a boy to me.


----------



## Mrs.R

This one is soooo hard. I still think you're 50/50


----------

